# help! would greatly appreciate!!



## yaya (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi, so I have a 4 month Maltese, & I'm having trouble :/

1. She is absolutely sensitive when someone leaves the house. Especially when my cousin and I leave (because of school, and church on Sundays). I guess she thinks we're going to abandon her because she tries going out with us. So, we'd usually have to give her a treat or have someone, who's staying home, to hold&comfort her so she wouldn't whine as much. Sometimes it works, other times she doesn't give in. I think it's because she picked up on the fact that when we change our clothes, put on makeup, and wear our shoes, we will leave the house.
And of course, by the time we get home, she is very excited to see us. She's a kisser, so she kisses A LOT! A few minutes after, she starts biting us for leaving her home.

2. How could I keep her at home by herself without her making a mess or being depressed? Because my aunt tells me that every time my cousin & I leave the house, she refuses to eat her food & whines at times.
Also, she's not pad-trained. She used to be, but she suddenly isn't do it anymore. I don't know what happened, but for now, we're letting her take her business outside.
And unfortunately, because she's technically not pad-trained, my aunt refuses to leave her at home alone -___- Everyone around me tells me to keep her alone at home, otherwise she will continue to cling onto us. But my aunt is very stubborn & puts the blame on me that she cannot get out of the house freely

3. How could I get her to socialize with dogs? She LOVES people & tries to play with neighbors' cats (but cats refuse & even warns her to get away, but she doesn't get the message at all ^^; ). But she is absolutely terrified when she meets dogs. She's a bit curious, but she's scared to approach or be approached. This is mainly because of her first encounter with 2 dogs. She apparently approached them, the dogs started barking at her, and she totally flipped out!
I've heard suggestions for puppy training classes, but I'm not totally leaning into that at the moment. I'm not even sure if it'll be worth it.
I do take her to doggie day camps though. She went twice so far. I'm hoping that it will help her to socialize with the dogs, instead of the dog sitters at Petsmart. Apparently, she prefers to hang out with the staff than the dogs, which I'm not surprised


I know these are a lot to ask for, but I really need help! I would really appreciate for any comments. Thanks!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

check on puppy training classes it will help w/ traing,anxiety and socialization issues. Make sure she's comepletely vaccinated before enrolling...just in case. I enrolled my Malts at age 12 weeks ,not thinking about waiting until they were fully covered. They had all vaccinations and boosters but I probably should have waited a few weeks longer... Luckily no issues but you never know about the others in the class,if they're vaccinated or what they may be exposed to and bring into class.

The classes were 1 hour ,30 minutes and it helped us bond and socialize the fluffs... especially small fluffs her age and hopefully her size...

Is she crate trained? sometimes bringing a small carrier that she's used to sleeping in will help. Mine like to sleep in their carrier...
Mybe bringing an old shirt w/ your scent on it for her to sleep on,that helped mine adjust.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Crate training would be #1 on my list and perhaps you might want to consider that. We started the day our Puppies came home with us as far as Crate training and had no problems. Just put her in there with some toys and a nice soft blanket or what ever you choose and she will get used to it. She might cry at first since she might not want to be in there, but she will get used to it as time goes on. 

That is also a good way to potty train as well. I am sure that others will come along and offer their advice to you too. Remember, it is the owner that has to be "trained' to let them out of their crates as well as consistency.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome to SM! I look forward to hearing more about your baby and seeing some pictures! I agree with the suggestions given thus far. Crate training and puppy classes would be the best place to start! I have done both. The obedience classes were such a great bonding experience for both Rudy and I. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

1. Here is a great book on teaching your dog to be home alone:
Welcome to Dogwise.com
Your puppy is not biting because she is mad at you. She is biting because she is excited and playing. Puppies explore their worlds through their mouths. If she bites too hard yelp. If she doesn't stop than get up and end the game - no playing if she's being too mouthy. 
2. See the book above. Here is a link about housetraining:
House Training Puppies & Dogs. Easy Steps to Potty Training
Be sure you follow the rules about supervision, going out with her, and confinement. 
3. A puppy obedience class would be ideal. She needs a controlled situation with an experience trainer monitoring. The key is to set her up to have POSITIVE visits. If you have friends with calm, older dogs those are also great dogs to set her up to meet with.


----------

